# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2018



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2018 às 11:36)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## vamm (2 Set 2018 às 15:49)

Apesar da poeira, consigo avistar uma torre a N/NE de Ourique.

Por aqui estão 37ºC, vento moderado a forte e quente.


----------



## Tonton (2 Set 2018 às 16:22)

vamm disse:


> Apesar da poeira, consigo avistar uma torre a N/NE de Ourique.
> 
> Por aqui estão 37ºC, vento moderado a forte e quente.



Ora aí está na imagem de satélite:


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2018 às 16:26)

Tonton disse:


> Ora aí está na imagem de satélite:


E já trovejou, pelo menos o Sat24 mostra...


----------



## Tonton (2 Set 2018 às 16:45)

Aí está ela, do Blitzortung


----------



## vamm (2 Set 2018 às 18:58)

Nevoeiro a chegar a Garvão, Ourique. 24ºC


----------



## Maria Elleonor (2 Set 2018 às 20:14)

Faro completamente nublado será que chove??


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2018 às 20:51)

Maria Flor disse:


> Faro completamente nublado será que chove??



Não chove nada, nem quero chuva com esta poeira, só suja. É, só nebulosidade baixa e humidade alta.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Set 2018 às 21:21)

Vejo alguns flashes da célula a norte de Cáceres, cerca de 100kms em linha recta.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (3 Set 2018 às 00:34)

Ufa!  Pelo menos um ventinho para aliviar a sensação de ser um frango assando dentro daqueles sacos plásticos que se pode levar ao forno


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2018 às 00:37)

*TAU DESERT DUST FORECAST *

Poeiras subsarianas que condicionam a actividade convectiva sobre o território de Portugal continental.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Set 2018 às 00:45)

Boa Tarde,
De regresso a terras alentejanas. O dia foi ainda bastante quente e com muita poeira, o que dificultou a visualização das células que cresceram aqui perto em Espanha. 
Deixo uma foto.





Máxima de* 38,2ºC*

Agora estão *23,8ºC* e corre algum vento fresco de NW, que sabem muito bem. 

Aqui para o Sul não vai haver instabilidade durante esta semana mas os dias vão ser todos frescos, o que já é muito bom. 

Aquilo que tenho a dizer sobre Agosto é que foi um mês bastante quente e em termos de precipitação acabou com 0mm, o que é normal nesta zona. Vamos ver se este ano, Setembro traz alguma chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Set 2018 às 12:01)

Hoje é um gigantesco contraste com os outros dias. Noite agradável com 18ºC de mínima e sigo ainda com 22ºC e céu encoberto com alguma neblina.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Set 2018 às 13:19)

Bom dia,
Bem, que diferença de tempo se tem hoje por aqui.  Só agora é que o céu começou a abrir mais e tem estado fresco, ao longe vê-se o manto de nuvens baixas e ainda vão chegando uns restos aqui mais para o interior que de vez em quando ainda escondem o sol. 
Mínima de *18,8ºC*

Neste momento já vai aquecendo mas nada a ver com os últimos dias. Atualmente estão *27,1ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2018 às 16:52)

Estou por Évora, de manhã sempre encoberto e fresco, agora céu praticamente limpo e a caminho dos 30°C. 

Boa semana para quem trabalha ou ainda vai de férias


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2018 às 12:49)

Bom dia,
Há 2 dias atrás tínhamos quase 40ºC, hoje está assim 






Não podia pedir melhor, entretanto o sol já está a querer aparecer neste momento.
Mínima de *15,5ºC*

Neste momento, estão *24,8ºC*.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (4 Set 2018 às 16:00)

Faro de manhã esteve ótimo fresquinho, agora a tarde um calor que não se podia!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2018 às 21:47)

21.1ºC, até parece mentira.


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Set 2018 às 09:05)

Por faro , ceu com algumas nuvens baixas para o Mar , o vento aragem.temperatura 25ñ graus.w

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (5 Set 2018 às 10:15)

Bom dia

Temperatura agradavel em Beja, segue com 18 graus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2018 às 15:06)

Bem, agora são uns dias sem estação. Finalmente deu para ir fazer manutenção. Os registos falsos de chuva são provavelmente pássaros (vou mudar o pluviómetro de sítio), e o RS... saltou-lhe a maioria da tinta. Ainda durou uns bons anos.  Está na altura de levar mais umas camadas de tinta.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2018 às 17:08)

Exceto quando há um pequeno grande problema... Ler aqui no livre: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-317#post-691201

Entretanto umas células perto no radar...


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Set 2018 às 19:44)

Boas fim de tarde em faro ceu limpo a temperatura segue nos 25 graus com o vento a chegar aos 28 kmh em rajada.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2018 às 20:58)

Boa Noite,
Dia com muitas nuvens mas não choveu nada, ao final da tarde andaram algumas células perto. Passado tanto tempo, tive uma máxima abaixo dos 30ºC. 
Máx: *27,1ºC*
Min: *17,9ºC*

Neste momento, estão* 22,1ºC* com algum vento de SW.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2018 às 00:09)

Dia previa chuva mas nada caiu em Évora. Mais um dia ameno para o que é habitual na cidade, clima "à Lisboa".

Céu um bocado nublado o dia todo, temperatura deve ter chegado aos *28ºC* e algum vento de W/SW. 

Deixo duas fotos das minhas vistas de hoje. A* 1ª* no topo da Catedral com vista para Sudeste, a* 2ª* na Igreja de S. Francisco a olhar para Oeste, com o alto de São Bento do lado direito (366m - com as antenas)











Gostei muito da cidade, aliás adoro o Alentejo, onde posso ver as estrelas!


----------



## remember (6 Set 2018 às 00:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dia previa chuva mas nada caiu em Évora. Mais um dia ameno para o que é habitual na cidade, clima "à Lisboa".
> 
> Céu um bocado nublado o dia todo, temperatura deve ter chegado aos *28ºC* e algum vento de W/SW.
> 
> ...



É uma das cidades do Alentejo que gosto muito de visitar, já perdi a conta das vezes que a visitei. 
Obrigado pelas fotos!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Set 2018 às 00:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dia previa chuva mas nada caiu em Évora. Mais um dia ameno para o que é habitual na cidade, clima "à Lisboa".
> 
> Céu um bocado nublado o dia todo, temperatura deve ter chegado aos *28ºC* e algum vento de W/SW.
> 
> ...


A cidade onde comecei, verdadeiramente, a tirar e desenvolver o meu gosto pela fotografia, há 29 anos atrás. Um belo modelo, e assim continua, como bem se vê nas tuas fotos


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Set 2018 às 08:53)

Boas ceu limpo por Faro , alguma bruma a temperatura 24 graus o vento aragem.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2018 às 13:18)

Boa Tarde,
O dia começou bastante fresco e com nevoeiro.
Mínima de *14,8ºC*

Neste momento estão* 25,2ºC* com céu limpo e vai correndo um vento fresco. Belo tempo!  A partir de domingo voltam os 30ºC mas não vai ser nada de especial e ainda é normal aparecer algum calor este mês.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Set 2018 às 14:24)

Boa Tarde,
O dia começou frio e com algum nevoeiro no vale do Rio Caia. A mínima foi de *12,1ºC*

Entretanto o dia segue mais quente que os anteriores com algumas nuvens altas/cirrus. Neste momento estão* 28,1ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Set 2018 às 17:48)

Boas,
Por aqui, vai indo assim:














Ainda não choveu nada este mês por estas bandas mas, tem-se estado a mostrar um Setembro diferente dos últimos 4 anos com uns dias mais frescos e alguma instabilidade em muitos pontos do país. Algo normal para o mês que é, a 1ª quinzena ainda não costuma ser muito de chuva mas sim de algum calor com temperaturas ainda acima dos 30ºC. Entretanto, os modelos lá vão mostrando instabilidade para a próxima semana. Vamos ver!! 

Máxima de *31,6ºC*
Tatual: *28,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (7 Set 2018 às 18:34)

Célula a leste, junto à fronteira:





Algum vento de sul com *26,8ºC*.


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Set 2018 às 19:35)

Boas por faro , amanheceu com nevoeiro abrir para a tarde sigo com 22 graus e o vento a chegar aos 19 kmh .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2018 às 19:39)

Boas,
Acabei de ouvir um trovão


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Set 2018 às 19:40)

O navio Escola sagres em Faro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2018 às 21:38)

Vejo flashes da célula de CB.
23°c.


----------



## remember (8 Set 2018 às 00:39)

Boas pessoal de novo a reportar de Armação de pêra, queimar os últimos cartuchos

Vento nulo, temperatura a rondar os 17°C, bastante humidade e uma noite de céu limpo, cheia de estrelas. 

A estação da Póvoa continua a reportar como sempre, para quem queira aceder.



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Set 2018 às 09:26)

Bom dia, o dia começou muito nublado, mas já está a limpar.

19°C e 90% de HR na estação mais próxima.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Set 2018 às 11:28)

Praia dos Salgados, céu parcialmente nublado e 22°C, a água está um mimo.

Adoro a zona da Lagoa






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2018 às 14:35)

remember disse:


> Praia dos Salgados, céu parcialmente nublado e 22°C, a água está um mimo.
> 
> Adoro a zona da Lagoa
> 
> ...


Aproveita amigo, a temperatura da água está mesmo no ponto  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2018 às 20:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia que começou nublado e depois ficou pouco nublado. 

Máxima: 23.2ºC
mínima: 14.9ºC
actual: 20.3ºC

Mas, que Verão mais fraco. Salvou-se Agosto e Setembro está a ser uma miséria. 

Ontem, fui à Coina, só apanhei nevoeiro na A2, só quando cheguei a Setúbal vi o sol. Não estou habituado a conduzir com nevoeiro, nem sabia aonde estava.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Set 2018 às 21:05)

Vejo clarões das células em Espanha, aquilo deve estar forte por lá


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2018 às 21:27)

Umas rajadas fortes repentinas por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2018 às 22:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia que começou nublado e depois ficou pouco nublado.
> 
> Máxima: 23.2ºC
> mínima: 14.9ºC
> ...


Geralmente é assim, mesmo quando estás habituado!  E então? Gostaste da experiência?


----------



## remember (9 Set 2018 às 00:12)

Boas, temperatura a rondar os 17/18°C neste momento, vento nulo, o que faz com que se aguente bem na rua de t-shirt.

Dia magnífico após as 11 da manhã, por do sol lindíssimo avermelhado, por entre as nuvens a caminho de Portimão, pena ir a conduzir parecia quase Photoshop 

Uma nuvem grande no horizonte e o sol mesmo no meio da nuvem, nunca tinha visto nada igual, bem diziam que o por do sol por aqui era uma coisa do outro mundo



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aproveita amigo, a temperatura da água está mesmo no ponto
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Mesmo, está um espectáculo a água 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2018 às 02:06)

Boa Madrugada,
Dia calmo e agradável por aqui mas para a semana já promete haver animação aqui estes lados, vamos ver! Entretanto, a célula que cresceu ao longo do final da tarde a Nordeste daqui era um belo monstro que apesar de estar bem distante ainda eram visíveis relâmpagos, faço ideia lá mesmo por cima. 
Enormes formações que estavam por detrás da serra provenientes dessa fantástica célula mas infelizmente não consegui fotografar, apenas deixo umas fotos da Ribeira de Arronches na freguesia de Mosteiros:
Foram tiradas com o telemóvel daí a qualidade...














Corre muito pouco, as ondas de calor de Agosto estragaram tudo. Aqui em Arronches já está completamente seca, vamos ver se as trovoadas da próxima semana dão força para chegar até cá abaixo novamente. 
_________
Máx:* 29,3ºC*
Min: *14,2ºC*

Neste momento, estão *17,7ºC*.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (9 Set 2018 às 11:26)

Bom dia.

Sem matéria de particular relevância que suscite um seguimento atento aqui pelo Alentejo Central. Dias caracterizados por (excelsas) temperaturas amenas (27º/29º) desde dia 3. Nevoeiros persistentes até ao final da manhã, aumento considerável da nebulosidade a partir do meio da tarde; sem percipitação assinalável. As previsões tendentes ao aumento de instabilidade para esta semana vão-se esbatendo à medida que os dias passam, pelo que a primeira quinzena do mês será eminentemente seca por aqui. 
Uma menção off topic para os media (e refiro-me exclusivamente aos jornais de referência, porque televisão é pão que não como) que tanto pugnam por uma estratégia articulada para o próspero desenvolvimento inclusivo do interior: não-inscrição total de situações potencialmente complicadas que se viveram ontem no interior centro / nordeste do país e que fariam as delícias editoriais caso tivessem ocorrido nos burgos habitados pelos portugueses de primeira. Espero-vos bem.


----------



## remember (9 Set 2018 às 11:35)

Bom dia, temperatura já a rondar os 25°C, algumas nuvens para norte, junto à praia, ceu limpo por Albufeira, vento de SW.

A água mais uma vez está muito boa 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2018 às 11:37)

Jaime da Manta Branca disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Sem matéria de particular relevância que suscite um seguimento atento aqui pelo Alentejo Central. Dias caracterizados por (excelsas) temperaturas amenas (27º/29º) desde dia 3. Nevoeiros persistentes até ao final da manhã, aumento considerável da nebulosidade a partir do meio da tarde; sem percipitação assinalável. As previsões tendentes ao aumento de instabilidade para esta semana vão-se esbatendo à medida que os dias passam, pelo que a primeira quinzena do mês será eminentemente seca por aqui.
> Uma menção off topic para os media (e refiro-me exclusivamente aos jornais de referência, porque televisão é pão que não como) que tanto pugnam por uma estratégia articulada para o próspero desenvolvimento inclusivo do interior: não-inscrição total de situações potencialmente complicadas que se viveram ontem no interior centro / nordeste do país e que fariam as delícias editoriais caso tivessem ocorrido nos burgos habitados pelos portugueses de primeira. Espero-vos bem.


É verdade, impressionante como em menos de 24 horas foi tudo retirado. Faz parte destas situações de instabilidade mas com tantos dias seguidos a insistir no mesmo, ainda tive algumas expetativas que acontecesse.
Quanto ao resto, também concordo, se fosse em Lisboa ou noutro sítio qualquer do litoral tinham mencionado qualquer coisa mas enfim, é o que temos.


----------



## remember (9 Set 2018 às 14:33)

Praia dos salgados, levantou-se bastante vendo de SW. Algarve este ano já chega






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (9 Set 2018 às 15:51)

joralentejano disse:


> É verdade, impressionante como em menos de 24 horas foi tudo retirado. Faz parte destas situações de instabilidade mas com tantos dias seguidos a insistir no mesmo, ainda tive algumas expetativas que acontecesse.
> Quanto ao resto, também concordo, se fosse em Lisboa ou noutro sítio qualquer do litoral tinham mencionado qualquer coisa mas enfim, é o que temos.



Aqui entre nós, coisa estranha estar-me a parecer que vem coisa a caminho, nem por acaso.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2018 às 16:04)

remember disse:


> Praia dos salgados, levantou-se bastante vendo de SW. Algarve este ano já chega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Póvoa deve estar cheia de saudades tuas! 
Bom regresso!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2018 às 17:44)

Pequenas células a rebentar um pouco por todo o lado por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2018 às 17:44)

Trovoada a leste daqui, mas parece estar estacionária. 
No entanto, grande ventania e já deu para tirar boas fotos  Mais logo, coloco aqui.


----------



## vamm (9 Set 2018 às 18:21)

Isto tem sido quase sempre pão pão, bolo bolo. Manhãs de nevoeiro e dias parcialmente nublados e ventosos, apesar de ontem de manhã ter apanhado alguma chuva na zona de Vila Nova de Milfontes, mas à tarde fui à Guia (Albufeira) e de Messines para baixo nem uma nuvem.

Agora por Ourique está algum vento de SO/O e com bastantes nuvens ameaçadoras à volta.

Pelo radar anda festa ali para os vizinhos de Espanha e Badajoz está a levar carga!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2018 às 18:57)

Já chove por aqui com algumas rajadas de vento. 25.0ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2018 às 19:06)

Tudo mais calmo mas há várias células aqui à volta e está mais fresco. Há pouco, ainda choveu bem e que bem sabia o fresco na pele. 
Neste momento, células a leste e céu bastante negro para os lados de Portalegre.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2018 às 19:09)

Também choveu por aqui uns 5minutos e ainda choveu bem.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2018 às 19:30)

22.7ºC por aqui pela estação do vizinho.  Arrefeceu bem com a chuvada.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2018 às 20:01)

Vai chuviscando neste momento com* 24,4ºC*. Pôr do sol fantástico, típico deste tempo de trovoadas. Vou escolher as imensas fotos que tirei ao longo desta tarde para publicar aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2018 às 20:17)

Recomeça a chover


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2018 às 20:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Geralmente é assim, mesmo quando estás habituado!  E então? Gostaste da experiência?



Gostei. Pelo menos, não apanhei mosquitos com este tempo.  Existe ali, uma zona da A2 aquilo é um pivete horrível entre os nós de Aljustrel e Grândola. 

Quando cheguei a Setúbal e vi o sol, fiquei logo almariado dado a posição dele, para mim as 10 h mais parecia ser 15 h, é problema de orientação solar ou bússola avariada. 

Por aqui, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, embora as células a N/NE tenham sido avistadas.

Máxima: 27.1ºC
mínima: 14.8 ºC


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2018 às 20:51)

Bem, já estão escolhidas! São tantas...
Acabou por ser um dia bastante animado em termos de instabilidade, algo que não estava nada à espera. É pena aquilo que estava previsto para esta semana, já ter sido substituído por calor. 
A primeira célula significativa que surgiu aqui na zona, ainda deu para ouvir grandes trovões e ainda produziu uns 10 minutos de chuva moderada.





















Um dust devil lá longe...




Outra célula que esteve estacionária durante algum tempo ao leste de C. Maior com eco vermelho/roxo.




Arco-íris




Na bigorna da célula que deu a chuva aqui, surgiram alguns mammatus




Lá foram surgindo várias células ao longo da tarde, em Espanha








Apareceram mais uns mammatus mesmo no final do dia:





Vou postar as fotos do poente noutro post para não ficarem tantas fotografias no mesmo post.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2018 às 20:59)

Poente bastante bonito com o laranja a contrastar com o escuro da célula a NW daqui, são também visíveis as cortinas da precipitação.




















Outra célula também forte que neste momento já está a fase de dissipação junto à fronteira.





Bem, Espero que gostem e peço desculpa pelo número de fotos! 
____________
*23,8ºC* e continua a chuviscar.


----------



## remember (9 Set 2018 às 21:22)

Boa noite já de volta à Póvoa, deixo mais umas fotos da praia dos salgados, um fim de semana à maneira

Vou voltar ao seguimento normal








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (9 Set 2018 às 21:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, já estão escolhidas! São tantas...
> Acabou por ser um dia bastante animado em termos de instabilidade, algo que não estava nada à espera. É pena aquilo que estava previsto para esta semana, já ter sido substituído por calor.
> A primeira célula significativa que surgiu aqui na zona, ainda deu para ouvir grandes trovões e ainda produziu uns 10 minutos de chuva moderada.
> 
> ...



estão muito boas, muitos parabéns


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2018 às 23:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Poente bastante bonito com o laranja a contrastar com o escuro da célula a NW daqui, são também visíveis as cortinas da precipitação.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Só mesmo com a vastidão de horizonte alentejana é que se apanham fotos assim! (Estou a incluir as do post anterior também). 
Adoro ver as nuvens a largar a água assim, não sei bem porquê, acho que é uma demonstração do poder da natureza e que me fascina  Aquela do dust devil está fantástica!  Nunca vi um ao vivo. Parece ser bem grande este que apanhaste 

De resto, bonitos mammatus e pôr do sol. Tiveste direito ao menu completo hoje!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2018 às 23:50)

remember disse:


> Boa noite já de volta à Póvoa, deixo mais umas fotos da praia dos salgados, um fim de semana à maneira
> 
> Vou voltar ao seguimento normal
> 
> ...


A segunda parece a Flórida!  Só lhe faltam as torres de Miami


----------



## joralentejano (10 Set 2018 às 00:33)

Cinza disse:


> estão muito boas, muitos parabéns


Muito Obrigado!! 


João Pedro disse:


> Só mesmo com a vastidão de horizonte alentejana é que se apanham fotos assim! (Estou a incluir as do post anterior também).
> Adoro ver as nuvens a largar a água assim, não sei bem porquê, acho que é uma demonstração do poder da natureza e que me fascina. Aquela do dust devil está fantástica!  Nunca vi um ao vivo. Parece ser bem grande este que apanhaste
> 
> De resto, bonitos mammatus e pôr do sol. Tiveste direito ao menu completo hoje!


Muito Obrigado! 
É mesmo verdade, são horizontes fantásticos!
É como eu, e é notável nas fotos do primeiro post as cortinas de precipitação a ficarem cada vez mais densas pois a célula foi ganhando força à medida que atravessava a fronteira, tal como mostrava o radar. As cortinas que se vêm nas fotos do poente também estavam fantásticas, ao vivo era ainda mais bonito.  Quanto ao dust devil, ao início até se pensava que podia ser o inicio do incêndio mas com esta cor e depois com a rotação cheguei à conclusão que era mesmo um dust devil, já vi imensos e também já estive no meio de um bem formado, é horrível! 
Foi sem dúvida um belo dia e excedeu as expetativas pois não esperava nada disto, é mesmo uma pena a instabilidade dos próximos dias ter sido substituída por calor, já tenho saudades de boa chuva e já é necessária! Ainda assim, este setembro já está a ser muito melhor e completamente diferente dos Setembros dos últimos 3 anos (principalmente o do ano passado que foi para esquecer), acaba por ser um bom prenuncio, irem aparecendo alguns dias assim pois sempre é sinal de alguma mudança.


----------



## remember (10 Set 2018 às 08:17)

João Pedro disse:


> A segunda parece a Flórida!  Só lhe faltam as torres de Miami


Nunca ficam grande coisa, porque o telemóvel, já se sabe, mas sempre dá para ficar com a ideia da beleza das praias do nosso Algarve. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (10 Set 2018 às 14:26)

34,5ºC em Odemira, com vento moderado quente e a surgirem algumas nuvens dispersas no céu.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Set 2018 às 15:31)

Boa Tarde,
Boa inversão térmica hoje, a mínima foi de *13,7ºC*

Neste momento, *33,2ºC* e alguns cumulus. Os próximos dias prometem continuar com temperaturas próximas dos 35ºC, impressionante a reviravolta que isto teve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2018 às 22:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo e voltou o Verão.

Máxima: 31.2ºC
mínima: 18.7ºC
actual: 23.6ºC


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 22:09)

remember disse:


> Nunca ficam grande coisa, porque o telemóvel, já se sabe, mas sempre dá para ficar com a ideia da beleza das praias do nosso Algarve.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Estava a falar a sério, a segunda ficou com um efeito interessante


----------



## joralentejano (11 Set 2018 às 13:35)

Boas,
Mínima alta, a da próxima madrugada já deverá ser tropical. A de hoje foi de* 17,8ºC*

Neste momento,* 33,1ºC* e vão surgindo alguns cumulus. Vai ser a semana toda a bombar com 35/36ºC aqui.


----------



## vamm (11 Set 2018 às 14:22)

32ºC em Odemira
Céu bem mais preenchido que ontem


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2018 às 18:39)

30.5ºC.

Agora sim dados corretos da _*minha*_ estação.  Infelizmente a do vizinho ainda faz interferência, quando acabei a manutenção à minha, lá estava a minha consola sincronizada com a do vizinho, mas lá consegui sincronizar à minha. Vamos ver se dura. A do vizinho está quase com 33ºC, pelo que um período dos meus dados também está errado, mas pronto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2018 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens a norte.

Máxima: 30.3ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2018 às 14:32)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente, a sorte é que temos tido inversão térmica por aqui. A temperatura hoje desceu bem mais do que aquilo que estava à espera graças a isso pois esperava mínima tropical. O vento de leste ainda não apareceu por estas bandas durante a noite.
Mínima de *15,5ºC*

Neste momento estão* 34,9ºC* e muitas nuvens. Pelo menos, este calor não vem acompanhado de poeiras, a atmosfera está bem limpa!


----------



## vamm (12 Set 2018 às 15:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Mais um dia quente, a sorte é que temos tido inversão térmica por aqui. A temperatura hoje desceu bem mais do que aquilo que estava à espera graças a isso pois esperava mínima tropical. O vento de leste ainda não apareceu por estas bandas durante a noite.
> Mínima de *15,5ºC*
> 
> Neste momento estão* 34,9ºC* e muitas nuvens. Pelo menos, este calor não vem acompanhado de poeiras, a atmosfera está bem limpa!


Aí está limpo, por aqui nem por isso 
Estão 31ºC em Odemira, o céu nublado como ontem a esta hora e muita poeira!


----------



## Tonton (12 Set 2018 às 16:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Mais um dia quente, a sorte é que temos tido inversão térmica por aqui. A temperatura hoje desceu bem mais do que aquilo que estava à espera graças a isso pois esperava mínima tropical. O vento de leste ainda não apareceu por estas bandas durante a noite.
> Mínima de *15,5ºC*
> 
> Neste momento estão* 34,9ºC* e muitas nuvens. Pelo menos, este calor não vem acompanhado de poeiras, a atmosfera está bem limpa!





vamm disse:


> Aí está limpo, por aqui nem por isso
> Estão 31ºC em Odemira, o céu nublado como ontem a esta hora e muita poeira!



joralentejano, olha que não, vem mesmo com poeiras


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2018 às 18:42)

Tonton disse:


> joralentejano, olha que não, vem mesmo com poeiras


Muito pouca pois mal se nota, apenas se nota onde o sol está, o céu um pouco mais esbranquiçado.
___________
A máxima foi de *35,4ºC*

Neste momento, estão *33,1ºC*.


----------



## Manuel Amador (12 Set 2018 às 20:07)

Em Faro working for the man, dia muito agradável, máximas de 31 graus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2018 às 22:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira. 

Máxima: 28.1ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC

Existe algum nevoeiro. Coisa rara por aqui.  A estação do IPMA indica 92% de humidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2018 às 00:20)

Por aqui ventania de NE com 38 km/h e máximo de 46 km/h... 27.2ºC. Bela diferença tendo os meus dados de volta já que a estação do vizinho não deve estar assim tão bem instalada...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2018 às 16:09)

32.2ºC, sofreu uma pequena descida devido à viragem do vento para NW. Máxima de 33.3ºC até agora, quando tinha vento de Sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2018 às 20:10)

Boas, por aqui, a madrugada e início de manhã, foi com nevoeiro cerrado nem via um boi à frente.  Coisa rara, por aqui, ainda mais raro foi a estação de Faro(Aeroporto) e Olhão (EPPO) registarem 0.1 mm, devido ao nevoeiro.

Máxima: 27.1ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 22:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por aqui ventania de NE com 38 km/h e máximo de 46 km/h... 27.2ºC. Bela diferença tendo os meus dados de volta já que a estação do vizinho não deve estar assim tão bem instalada...


Tens de ir lá dar-lhe uma ajuda a pô-la como manda a lei


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2018 às 00:35)

Alentejo Central: últimos três dias com muito calor, a lembrar que o Verão está para durar 

*Estremoz*

dia 11 - Temp. mínima = 21,7 ºC; Temp. máxima = 32,6 ºC
dia 12 - Temp. mínima = 23,0 ºC; Temp. máxima = 35,1 ºC
dia 13 - Temp. mínima = 21,4 ºC; Temp. máxima = 35,4 ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 03:21)

Depois de ter estado nos 27ºC, vou com 23.1ºC a descer muito rapidamente só pela viragem do vento para Sul... A cada update da estação descem várias décimas.

Edit: 22.5ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Set 2018 às 09:36)

Muitos parabéns IPMA pela proatividade!


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2018 às 14:24)

Começa a festa


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2018 às 14:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Começa a festa


Já se ouve


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 14:39)

No entanto parece que não passa da Serra. 31.2ºC por aqui com vento com rajadas a 37 kmh.

Mínima de 19.4ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2018 às 15:07)

Está agreste do lado de lá da fronteira 









Está super abafado na rua e com o sol mais baixo, queima bastante. *34,5ºC* neste momento.
Mínima de* 17,1ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 15:16)

Começa a encobrir o céu por aqui com 32.0ºC.

Edit: Pelo radar é mesmo só a bigorna, agora a atividade está toda em Espanha.


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2018 às 15:43)

Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado em Odemira, mas o dia segue bem quentinho.
Espanha a bombar! 
A poeira não deixa ver grande coisa a Este, mas vão aparecendo algumas coisas ao longe.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 16:09)

Sol de pouca dura, já que deste lado da fronteira já tudo se dissipa.


----------



## Tonton (14 Set 2018 às 17:25)

A instabilidade vem de Espanha em deslocamento para oeste / noroeste e está-se a intensificar.
Vamos ver se não se dissipa tudo por cá...


----------



## Tonton (14 Set 2018 às 17:30)

Por aqui de vê a circulação da depressão em altitude, ao nível dos 500 hPa


----------



## Tonton (14 Set 2018 às 17:38)

Ainda a explosão de "pipocas" na imagem de Vapor de Água:


----------



## Tonton (14 Set 2018 às 17:45)

Circulação a 250 hPa (~10.000 metros de altitude), onde se vê a corrente forte para noroeste que arrastará os topos das nuvens:


----------



## Tonton (14 Set 2018 às 17:54)

As trovoadas já entram por cá e mais pelo interior Centro (imagem do Blitzortung)


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2018 às 18:46)

AMARELEJA : 57MM/H rain rate 
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-amareleja/


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2018 às 18:53)

No sul de Portugal continental, a instabilidade está quase toda concentrada apenas na margem esquerda do Guadiana.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (14 Set 2018 às 19:48)

Boa tarde a todos.

Belíssimo final de tarde. À medida que escrevo isto, a casa inunda-se de uma luz avermelhada (na divisão virada a nascente).
As linhas de vapor de água / saturação em circulação NE/NW são facilmente detectáveis.
Aguardo, talvez, chuviscos na próxima hora. Reguei, ainda assim.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Set 2018 às 19:55)

Céu medonho pra E em Évora. Já se sente algum vento típico de trovoada, mas duvido que cá chegue.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2018 às 20:01)

Relâmpagos para leste, ainda muito longe de Estremoz.


----------



## Bruno Palma (14 Set 2018 às 20:01)

Avisto muitos relâmpagos,vou tentar tirar fotos.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (14 Set 2018 às 20:08)

Céu sobre Pavia entre as 19:47 e as 19:55.


----------



## Tonton (14 Set 2018 às 20:17)

Vai começando a passar o Guadiana...


----------



## Bruno Palma (14 Set 2018 às 20:21)

Logo meto fotos daqui a pouco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A520F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2018 às 20:26)

Bem interessante os aguaceiros que teem caído na Amareleja.
Segundo os dados do *IPMA a estação EMA* registou *15,7mm* numa hora! E temperatura cerca de *10ºC* mais baixa do que as outras estações em redor.
Na* redemeteo *acumolou até agora *15,6mm*, temperatura actual *+20,5ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2018 às 20:32)

Belo Festival que por aqui vai  Já tinha saudades.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 20:39)

Nem tinha visto o radar, bela explosão das células a Sul... Por aqui tudo calmo com 28.8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2018 às 20:42)

Que ventania brutal!!  Muito pó no ar, notável com as luzes da rua. Impressionante. Está assustador..


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2018 às 20:46)

A frente da tempestade está neste momento a chegar ao interior do Algarve (Sotavento), deslocando-se para sul...



joralentejano disse:


> Que ventania brutal!!  Muito pó no ar, notável com as luzes da rua. Impressionante. Está assustador..



*Algo se aproxima de nordeste...*


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2018 às 20:46)

Célula a nascer a SE de Olhão, já ouvi 2 trovões.  Trovoada também a NE.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2018 às 20:51)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes agora por aqui em Estremoz... Alguma chuva à mistura.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2018 às 20:58)

Impressionante a força das rajadas, que loucura! Começou a pingar entretanto também...
Entretanto, as estações de Portalegre quase nem registam vento 
*25,1ºC*, a descer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2018 às 20:59)

As células nascem do nada. Em Tavira, eco roxo.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2018 às 21:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Impressionante a força das rajadas, que loucura! Começou a pingar entretanto também...
> Entretanto, as estações de Portalegre quase nem registam vento
> *25,1ºC*, a descer.


Por acaso agora está bastante ventoso, mas as células não vão passar aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 21:04)

Vento forte repentino por aqui. Infelizmente sem registos já que ao início da hora a cada 2h a estação suspende durante 5min para sincronizar o relógio com um sinal na Alemanha...

Esta a haver uma expansão das células que estão a sul, mas não deverá ser muito mais que alguma chuva, se houver.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 21:07)

Vento médio de 56 km/h! 

Edit: media de 59!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2018 às 21:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vento médio de 56 km/h!


Uma noção do que se está a passar por aqui desde há uns 30 minutos...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 21:10)

O vento está fortíssimo, mas fortíssimo, as árvores estão doidas. 70 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 21:11)

Uma das árvores aqui está quase com os ramos a partir-se, nem nas tempestades de inverno.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 21:12)

Continua entre os 65 e os 70 km/h. Está tudo cheio de névoa, que deve ser areia.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 21:14)

Mas o que se passa aqui?! 

*79 km/h*


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2018 às 21:16)

Começa a chover, por aqui.  Cabummm


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 21:17)

Nem consigo abrir as janelas, está tudo louco lá fora, o vento é constante.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 21:18)




----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2018 às 21:20)

As árvores estão a levar cá uma sova...Isto foi completamente repentino. É que não são umas rajadas fortes de vez em quando mas sim vento forte constante com rajadas potentíssimas. 
Pelo menos refrescou, desde que esta loucura apareceu a temperatura desceu de 29,1ºC para *23,3ºC* (atuais).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 21:22)

A pressão está com um comportamento toalmente errático, com saltos de 1 hPa ou mais a cada 5 min. Isto provavelmente é tudo proveniente de convecção muito forte e profunda mas que neste momento está em fase de maturação.


----------



## Soleiro (14 Set 2018 às 21:35)

Está horrivel em Évora....espero que passe depressa


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 21:38)

O vento ainda está forte mais mais de volta ao normal com rajadas na ordem dos 40-50 km/h... Toda a convecção vinda de Espanha despejou o vento que tinha assim que aqui chegou.  23.6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2018 às 21:38)

Começa a chover e estão *21,6ºC*. Que alívio


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2018 às 21:39)

Estremoz: muitos trovões mas pouca chuva. A temperatura passou dos 33 ºC para os 24 ºC.


----------



## Soleiro (14 Set 2018 às 21:40)

Esteve um dia de sol tão bom e agora esta porcaria


----------



## aoc36 (14 Set 2018 às 21:47)

Os aviões andam as curvas para se desviar da tempestade.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (14 Set 2018 às 21:49)

Soleiro disse:


> Esteve um dia de sol tão bom e agora esta porcaria



Soleiro, embora etimologicamente entenda a afiliação e espectro do teu nome, lamento informar mas, independentemente das circunstâncias, muito dificilmente o sol brilharia a esta hora.


----------



## Soleiro (14 Set 2018 às 21:54)

Jaime da Manta Branca disse:


> Soleiro, embora etimologicamente entenda a afiliação e espectro do teu nome, lamento informar mas, independentemente das circunstâncias, muito dificilmente o sol brilharia a esta hora.


----------



## remember (14 Set 2018 às 21:55)

Está mesmo animadito por aí







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Set 2018 às 22:00)

Bem, o que dizer deste final de tarde e início de noite? Talvez ÉPICO, mas isso é pouco para aquilo que por aqui se viu e ainda vê. Por volta das 18:00, céu ameaçador a Este e começou a levantar-se uma ventania muito grande. A poeira era muita... quase fazia lembrar uma pequena tempestade de areia! Cerca de 15 minutos depois, começou a chover... pingas grossas e ouviram-se os primeiros trovões. E depois a trovoada foi aumentando, assim como a precipitação e a temperatura desceu consideravelmente (apenas sensação, pois neste momento não tenho como medir... estou a precisar de investir em equipamento...). Raios muito fotogénicos e trovões bem audíveis. E o melhor disto tudo, da janela da minha sala, virada precisamente a Este, tenho vista de Balcão! Impressionante ver a trovoada ao longe, depois vai-se aproximando até que fica quase aqui em cima! O mais impressionante é que ainda vai trovejando. Bons relâmpagos e trovões... há quase 4 horas!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Set 2018 às 22:04)

aoc36 disse:


> Os aviões andam as curvas para se desviar da tempestade.



E bem! O voo Lisboa-Dubai, que passa aqui todos os dias por volta das 22:00 fez ali uma bela gincana!


----------



## Tonton (14 Set 2018 às 22:11)

Continua a festa pelo interior sul, mas ali pela a Argélia é mesmo demais!


----------



## Bruno Palma (14 Set 2018 às 22:21)

Aqui estão as fotos.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 22:24)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos.


Já não é a primeira vez este ano que alguém coloca por aqui fotos de raios em tons de rosa. Tu até em tons laranja tens, estará relacionado com poeiras?


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Set 2018 às 22:27)

O que consegui dentro do carro em Évora:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Set 2018 às 22:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Já não é a primeira vez este ano que alguém coloca por aqui fotos de raios em tons de rosa. Tu até em tons laranja tens, estará relacionado com poeiras?


Penso que não. Raios com tons alaranjados significa que há precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2018 às 22:27)

Então, cá deixo umas fotos do final do dia de hoje. Isto sim é tempo típico de Setembro!


























E um vídeo muito pequeno, onde consegui apanhar um relâmpago:

Ainda tentei subir a um ponto mais alto porque a célula que teve ecos roxos a sul de Badajoz estava bem animada, mas, havia imenso pasto e tinha receio de encontrar bichinhos desnecessários. 

Neste momento,* 21,4ºC*. Novas células em Cáceres, a chuva está toda a passar a sul e eu estou na "fronteira" como é costume.


----------



## Bruno Palma (14 Set 2018 às 22:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Já não é a primeira vez este ano que alguém coloca por aqui fotos de raios em tons de rosa. Tu até em tons laranja tens, estará relacionado com poeiras?


Sim,deve estar relacionado.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 22:29)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Penso que não. Raios com tons alaranjados significa que há precipitação.


Será só isso? É que há por aqui muita foto postada com chuva e os raios são branquinhos como a neve


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 22:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Então, cá deixo umas fotos do final do dia de hoje. Isto sim é tempo típico de Setembro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas! 
Até apanhaste o "olho do furacão" e tudo nas últimas!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2018 às 22:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas!
> Até apanhaste o "olho do furacão" e tudo nas últimas!


Muito Obrigado João Pedro 
É verdade, ficou bem definido até!


----------



## PiasChaser (14 Set 2018 às 23:00)

Boas a todos,
Tarde muito interessante aqui para os lados de Pias (Serpa).
Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva.

"Amostra" da tarde de hoje:


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2018 às 23:02)

Existe já ocorrencias em Évora, de queda de estruturas móveis, envolvendo 17 operacionais, e 6 veiculos, e em Portalegre, devido á queda de árvores.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 23:08)

Entretanto, extremos de hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 23:09)

PiasChaser disse:


> Boas a todos,
> Tarde muito interessante aqui para os lados de Pias (Serpa).
> Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva.
> 
> "Amostra" da tarde de hoje:


Belíssima!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2018 às 23:12)

Lá fora o vento não para um minuto, moderado com rajadas; entretanto, às 19h45 predominavam os tons amarelos...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2018 às 00:02)

Chove moderado e vai trovejando Podia ficar assim a noite toda. Pelo menos, Setembro já não segue com 0mm. 
*19,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 00:06)

Que belo flash acabei de ver! Parece que vem aí direitinha, do lado da Serra.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2018 às 00:08)

PiasChaser disse:


> Boas a todos,
> Tarde muito interessante aqui para os lados de Pias (Serpa).
> Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva.
> 
> "Amostra" da tarde de hoje:


Muito bom!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2018 às 00:11)

Estremoz: forte trovão agora 

Aguaceiros.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Set 2018 às 00:11)

Houve um pico de vento esta noite aqui pelo Sotavento Algarvio durante o pico mais forte de trovoadas por estes lados, este pico foi coincidente com a quebra da temperatura, com a mudança da direção de vento e anormalmente com uma subida da pressão atmosférica. 
Este acontecimento foi registado em geral e da mesma forma por inúmeras estações, as de Tavira também, a do Porto de Faro, Mértola, Amareleja, etc. da rede UW.
Coincidiu com a passagem desta célula na Zona de Tavira, mas penso que não tenha relação.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2018 às 00:12)

Vai ser um início de madrugada animado.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 00:14)

A trovoada parece estar a "estacionar" na Serra, vamos ver. Vento com algumas rajadas de novo, e vi outro relâmpago. 21.2ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2018 às 00:21)

Assim segue a noite por aqui, com a trovoada cada vez mais perto:

Muitos relâmpagos e trovões


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 00:21)

Deu um belo flash há pouco que ia mandando a electricidade abaixo. A cadência de raios parece ser muito baixa. 36 km/h de rajada, ouvem-se trovões.

Edit: Mais um flash.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 00:30)

Consta que está uma célula a SW também com uns raios bem âmbar, impressionante, elas multiplicam-se só para não estarem em cima da cidade.  Penso que o cume da Serra de São Mamede acaba por matar as células muitas vezes.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2018 às 00:32)

Chove com intensidade


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2018 às 00:38)

Pelo radar observa-se que as celulas se movimentam para sudoeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 00:41)

Continuam os flashes esporádicos e chove muito fraco, nem dá para notar no chão. O sistema parece estar a sofrer com a Serra. 21.3ºC ainda.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 00:44)

Já bomba bem, flash muito intenso. Parece perto mas está ainda a uns 3-4 km.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2018 às 00:48)

Mais dois vídeos que consegui fazer, peço desculpa pela qualidade mas é o que se arranja. O que interessa é perceber-se 


Tem estado a chover bem mas entretanto acalmou. Grande relâmpago e trovão há uns minutos. Sigo com *17,5ºC*.

*EDIT:* Chove Torrencialmente!!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2018 às 00:53)

Carga de água com trovoada!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2018 às 00:59)

Continua a chover mas com menos intensidade, que carga de água brutal há bocado. O acumulado já deverá rondar ou ultrapassar os 10mm, infelizmente as estações de referência estão off. 
Neste momento, a trovoada está mais do lado da serra, ou seja, a água poderá regressar ao Rio Caia, em breve.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (15 Set 2018 às 01:05)

Que grande noite em Évora.

Muitos muitos relâmpagos, deu para tirar a barriga da miséria, de facto esta zona do Alentejo e Andalucia é brutal nesta altura, a Andalucia é ainda melhor.

Agora chove moderado, muitos relâmpagos e alguns trovões.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2018 às 01:06)

Bela atividade elétrica neste momento, entretanto parou de chover.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2018 às 01:08)

Boa noite para todos.
Não sei se o pessoal na área de Portalegre se apercebeu, mas creio que tivemos um Downburst antes da trovoada... Estava, no Porto da Boga, num jantar de família na rua e tivemos de recolher para o interior de casa por causa do vento...
@SpiderVV tiveste alguma alteração brusca de vento na tua estação??
Agora continua o festival de trovões e relâmpagos, com alguma chuva à mistura.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2018 às 01:13)

*Portalegre*, *Évora *e *Beja* com trovoada ... Como estão por aí agora as coisas ?


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2018 às 01:25)

Tudo mais calmo mas continuam os grandes clarões da célula que vai para WSW e ainda se ouvem bem os trovões. A chuva já parou mas regou e lavou tudo bem, finalmente.  Já não tinha uma noite de trovoada assim há algum tempo.

Estão *17,3ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 01:29)

Belo festival por aqui! Choveu moderado ainda e houve umas belas bombas. A festa continua mas já mais longe e já não chove. Ainda muitos flashes a sul e trovões.

Depois coloco umas imagens.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 01:30)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa noite para todos.
> Não sei se o pessoal na área de Portalegre se apercebeu, mas creio que tivemos um Downburst antes da trovoada... Estava, no Porto da Boga, num jantar de família na rua e tivemos de recolher para o interior de casa por causa do vento...
> @SpiderVV tiveste alguma alteração brusca de vento na tua estação??
> Agora continua o festival de trovões e relâmpagos, com alguma chuva à mistura.


Sim, houve algo parecido, vê os dados da minha estação de ontem dia 14 já a noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 01:37)

Continuam os imensos flashes a SW, célula com eco avermelhado no radar. E parecem vir mais umas pequenas células de Espanha nesta direção.

Temperatura em subida com 21.2ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2018 às 01:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> Continuam os imensos flashes a SW, célula com eco avermelhado no radar. E parecem vir mais umas pequenas células de Espanha nesta direção.
> 
> Temperatura em subida com 21.2ºC.


De salientar que o radar de Coruche não está ativo, pelo que os ecos das células são mais intensos.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 01:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> De salientar que o radar de Coruche não está ativo, pelo que os ecos das células são mais intensos.


Dependendo da estrutura da célula também acontece o contrário. 

De qualquer forma, ter alguém em casa com um telemóvel capaz dá nisto, enjoy.  A festa ainda continua constante a sudoeste.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2018 às 01:54)

Aqui em Estremoz chove bem e muita trovoada no último quarto de hora.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 01:57)

Parece mesmo estar a vir aí mais qualquer coisinha, o vento volta a intensificar ligeiramente. Bela noite de trovoada, uns bons 20 minutos com ela aqui quase em cima e já há horas que a vejo ao longe, a NE e agora a Sul/SW. Volta a descer a temperatura.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 04:00)

Vento forte de novo, aproxima se nova célula.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (15 Set 2018 às 07:23)




----------



## vamm (15 Set 2018 às 08:43)

Pelas 2h30 grande trovoada por Ourique também. Bem carregada de água! Ainda choveu uns 20min à vontade.


----------



## vamm (15 Set 2018 às 09:16)

Começa a pingar em Ourique


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Set 2018 às 09:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Tudo mais calmo mas continuam os grandes clarões da célula que vai para WSW e ainda se ouvem bem os trovões. A chuva já parou mas regou e lavou tudo bem, finalmente.  Já não tinha uma noite de trovoada assim há algum tempo.
> 
> Estão *17,3ºC*.



Inveja  Mas da boa, claro


----------



## windchill (15 Set 2018 às 10:43)

Amigos,

Abri um tópico com os registos fotográficos que obti a partir da Cabrela, perto de Vendas Novas.... quem quiser espreitar... 

[URL="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2018-09-15-trovoada-perto-de-evora-vista-a-partir-da-cabrela.9837/"]2018.09.15 - Trovoada perto de Évora (Vista a partir da Cabrela)[/URL]


----------



## RStorm (15 Set 2018 às 13:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Já não é a primeira vez este ano que alguém coloca por aqui fotos de raios em tons de rosa. Tu até em tons laranja tens, estará relacionado com poeiras?





Prof BioGeo disse:


> Penso que não. Raios com tons alaranjados significa que há precipitação.


Sempre ouvi dizer que a cor dos raios indicam o que está presente na atmosfera: raios vermelhos indicam precipitação, raios alaranjados indicam poeiras e os raios esbranquiçados indicam gelo.
Corrijam-me se estiver errado


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (15 Set 2018 às 16:00)

Boa tarde.

Cluster de células em evolução NE/SW no eixo (do costume): Salamanca/Cáceres. Depressão em altitude sobre a Andaluzia ainda com muita actividade. Presença muito mais discreta de nebulosidade alta (cirrus) em comparação com a mesma hora de ontem.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Set 2018 às 22:18)

RStorm disse:


> Sempre ouvi dizer que a cor dos raios indicam o que está presente na atmosfera: raios vermelhos indicam precipitação, raios alaranjados indicam poeiras e os raios esbranquiçados indicam gelo.
> Corrijam-me se estiver errado


Vá...

_Lightning traveling through open air emits white light, but can appear in different colors depending on local atmospheric conditions. Distant lightning can appear red or orange the same way the setting sun does, due to moisture, haze, dust, etc in the lower levels of the atmosphere. Light emitted by lightning has a similar visible spectrum as sunlight (white light), so the atmosphere should shift the colors of both the same way - given there is enough distance between the lightning and the observer.
_
http://stormhighway.com/what_color_is_lightning.php


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2018 às 22:45)

Boa Noite,
Hoje, como já era de esperar o dia foi muito mais fraco que ontem em termos de instabilidade, apenas ao longe é que se viram algumas células.
Apesar de não ter sido nada de especial sempre deu para fotografar qualquer coisa...
Célula que cresceu na zona de Belmonte:





E outras pequenas células que surgiram entre Cáceres e Mérida:












_______
Máx: *33,8ºC*
Min:* 17,1ºC*

Neste momento,* 23,4ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2018 às 09:39)

Boas,
Mais uma mínima tropical de *21ºc*, e mais um dia que vai passar dos 30ºc
Entretanto...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2018 às 14:55)

Formam-se duas células aqui bem perto. Serra a dar frutos. Pena que volto hoje para Lisboa, deve ser depois de hoje que vêm as trovoadas todas.


----------



## vamm (16 Set 2018 às 19:37)

Avisto algumas torres a NE/E, mas o radar não mostra nada cá perto.

Dia quentinho em Ourique. Manhã de céu limpo e tarde de nuvens e bastante vento, agora tudo calmo.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Set 2018 às 21:16)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia com algumas células ao longe, em Espanha como é costume mas nada de muito significativo, tal como ontem. Calor, esse sim é sempre a valer, e parece ser até ao final do mês, a única diferença que tem em relação ao ano passado é que não começou logo em Abril e foi mais fresco até Agosto.  Algumas nuvens altas também apareceram ao longo da tarde.





















Amanhã segundo o modelo da AEMET, a instabilidade será mais significativa, vamos ver! Por acaso, é um modelo muito próximo da realidade, mesmo nestas situações.
_______
Máx: *33,1ºC*
Min: *17,9ºC*

Neste momento, *25,3ºC*.


----------



## vamm (17 Set 2018 às 14:24)

Trovoada a chegar a Panóias, Ourique.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (17 Set 2018 às 14:27)

Células bastante desenvoltas SE/NW. Começa a chover. 
EDIT: Simbolicamente.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (17 Set 2018 às 14:55)

Hum, são do tipo de células-que-crescem-acima-das-suas-próprias-possibilidades e falecem permaturamente por culpa própria. 
Fazem sombra, e por isso, a minha sentida homenagem e gratidão.


----------



## vamm (17 Set 2018 às 15:01)

Já ouvi relatos de chuva forte e trovoada em Santana da Serra.

A Panóias está a chegar muito devagar. Todo o quadrante E está negro! E ouvem-se roncos.


----------



## vamm (17 Set 2018 às 16:11)

Ourique com chuva moderada a forte. Já dura há quase 1h e as estradas estão alagadas.

Panóias: 31ºC
Ourique: 20,5ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2018 às 18:20)

Boas,
Chuva e trovoada neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2018 às 18:22)

Tarde com desenvolvimento de muitos cumulonimbos dispersos que vão dando origem a precipitação dispersa pelo interior alentejano.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2018 às 18:25)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (17 Set 2018 às 18:32)

90% das células do Alentejo Central / Norte são praticamente estacionárias. Permanecem no sítio que as viu nascer, ca. 15h: crescem, vão perdendo convecção, regeneram, e assim sucessivamente. Quem está sob elas já deve, por esta hora, ter acumulados simpáticos. A animação do radar mostra uma dança esquisita. Trovoada por perto.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2018 às 19:10)

Boa Tarde,
Muitas células têm aparecido aqui hoje, no entanto aqui em Arronches não chegou cá nenhuma inteira, esta zona é um caso sério para trovoadas.  As que cresciam, ficavam naquele sitio até se dissiparem e pronto. De qualquer das maneiras muitas boas formações e ainda apanhei uma bela molha em Portalegre agora ao final do dia. Infelizmente, ao longo da tarde não tive disponibilidade para fotos. 
Célula que está na serra, já em fase de dissipação:





Célula na zona do Redondo:





A esta hora, é o melhor que se consegue!
_____________
Máx: *33,3ºC*
Min: *18,1ºC*

Neste momento, *23,6ºC*. Pelo menos refrescou mas para a semana lá vêm mais de 35ºC sem qualquer instabilidade, já se teve sorte em haver alguma instabilidade este mês aqui pelo interior, sempre já é diferente do ano passado.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2018 às 19:56)

Relâmpagos para norte


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2018 às 20:16)

Excelente foto, não consegui deixar de partilhar aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2018 às 21:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Muitas células têm aparecido aqui hoje, no entanto aqui em Arronches não chegou cá nenhuma inteira, esta zona é um caso sério para trovoadas.  As que cresciam, ficavam naquele sitio até se dissiparem e pronto. De qualquer das maneiras muitas boas formações e ainda apanhei uma bela molha em Portalegre agora ao final do dia. Infelizmente, ao longo da tarde não tive disponibilidade para fotos.
> Célula que está na serra, já em fase de dissipação:
> 
> ...


*11,2mm *na estação de Portalegre(7,8mm numa hora), terá havido locais onde choveu mais, pois as células estavam estacionarias, hoje já não precisei de regar.


----------



## vamm (18 Set 2018 às 15:01)

Avisto uma torre a SE de Ourique. Mas o radar só mostra alguma coisa em Espanha


----------



## Tonton (18 Set 2018 às 16:02)

vamm disse:


> Avisto uma torre a SE de Ourique. Mas o radar só mostra alguma coisa em Espanha



É mesmo, o radar não mostra nada...

São estas as nuvens ali pelo sul


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Set 2018 às 20:15)

Boas.
Dia passado em Évora, dentro de fábrica com AC nós 20°C.
Dia quente, e que ainda continua bem morno.
Carro a marcar 26°C neste momento
Às 7.20h da manhã o céu estava assim


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2018 às 20:26)

vamm disse:


> Avisto uma torre a SE de Ourique. Mas o radar só mostra alguma coisa em Espanha



Devia ser, a torre que estava no Caldeirão. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas torres a norte. Os dias seguem quentes e as noites tropicais é sempre a somar.

Máxima: 28.4ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC

Setembro segue com 8 noites tropicais, no ano passado em Setembro tive 10 noites tropicais.  Na 2ª quinzena de Setembro do ano passado só tive 1 noite tropical, em relação às máximas estão mais altas em 1-3ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2018 às 20:51)

Boas,
O dia de hoje foi ligeiramente menos quente e ainda foram visíveis algumas formações para leste mas nada de especial, hoje já ficou tudo por Espanha.
Mais um final de dia com algumas nuvens altas a enfeitar:
















_________
Máx: *31,7ºC*
Mín: *17,2ºC*

Neste momento, *24,2ºC*.


----------



## vamm (19 Set 2018 às 20:58)

Ourique chegou a uns abrasadores 34ºC com céu limpo até às 16h/17h e sem vento, algo que tem havido bastante nos últimos dias.


----------



## vamm (20 Set 2018 às 16:53)

Ainda surgiram algumas torres a SE de Ourique, mas depressa se foram.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2018 às 20:48)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui os dias quentes vão-se sucedendo mas nos últimos 2 dias as noites são frescas graças à inversão e dorme-se melhor graças a isso. As máximas não tiveram grandes variações. Hoje, durante a tarde foram visíveis grandes bigornas para SE de algumas células que cresceram na Serra de Aracena. 
Dados de ontem:
Máx: *35,1ºC*
Min: *13,8ºC*

Hoje:
Máx: *34,4ºC*
Min: *16,1ºC*

Um pouco desagradável quando se sai de casa logo de manhã de manga curta mas assim que o sol nasce começa logo a aquecer bem. Além disso, como vou para Portalegre, as mínimas lá têm sido quase sempre tropicais portanto nem vale a pena carregar com o casaco.  A diferença é sempre impressionante, ontem a EMA da cidade teve mínima de 19,6ºC. 

Neste momento estão, *24,8ºC*. No fim de semana as máximas lá prometem chegar aos 37/38ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Set 2018 às 21:55)

Boas
Dia passado em Évora
De madrugada o carro marcava 16.5°C  ás portas de Évora.
Não sei qual terá sido a máxima mas o calor apertou .
As 16.00h o carro marcava 34.0°C
Foto às 7.30h de manhã


----------



## João Pedro (20 Set 2018 às 22:35)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Dia passado em Évora
> De madrugada o carro marcava 16.5°C  ás portas de Évora.
> Não sei qual terá sido a máxima mas o calor apertou .
> ...


Belíssima foto!


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (21 Set 2018 às 14:33)

Boa tarde.

Enterrada que está a _silly season_, acolhei - com a pompa que a circunstância requer - a _boring season_ (se me estiverem a ouvir, ninguém deseja mais do eu estar redondamente enganado a este respeito):


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2018 às 21:42)

Boa Noite,
Dia idêntico ao de ontem mas com a noite mais fresca, tudo depende se aparece algum vento durante a noite ou não. Ao longo do dia apareceram algumas nuvens altas que mais uma vez originaram cores bonitas ao final do dia:




_________
Máx:* 34,8ºC*
Min: *13,3ºC*

Neste momento, *23,9ºC *e vento nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2018 às 23:27)

De volta ao Alentejo de fim de semana com 26.6ºC e vento fraco de Norte. Cheiro intenso a queimado mas não sei de onde.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2018 às 13:44)

Boas,
Mínima de* 14,4ºC*. 
Portalegre teve mínima horária de 24,9ºC e a noite toda foi passada com mais de 25ºC. 

Neste momento,* 36,3ºC* com vento fraco de leste. Com o sol cada vez mais baixo, está horrível.

Amanhã começa o outono, mas vamos ter tudo menos tempo digno de outono por este cantinho da Europa!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2018 às 13:47)

Por aqui houve inversão também com mínima de 18.7ºC. Agora sigo com 33.0ºC.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (22 Set 2018 às 14:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Mínima de* 14,4ºC*.
> Portalegre teve mínima horária de 24,9ºC e a noite toda foi passada com mais de 25ºC.
> 
> ...



Viva, o último run do gfs saiu carregadinho de esperança em estado líquido (a partir de dia 27). Aguardemos.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2018 às 15:07)

Jaime da Manta Branca disse:


> Viva, o último run do gfs saiu carregadinho de esperança em estado líquido (a partir de dia 27). Aguardemos.


Há algumas saídas que anda a mostrar e os outros modelos também já vão mostrando qualquer coisa. Esperemos é que não aconteça o mesmo que há umas semanas, modelos todos a mostrar muita instabilidade e a pouco mais de 3 dias do evento, esfumou-se tudo.  Só quando chegar ao dia, é que acredito.
________
*37,5ºC* por cá.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2018 às 23:40)

Boas,
Dia bastante quente para a época como já se sabe e durante a tarde voltaram a aparecer mais algumas nuvens altas.
Máx:* 37,8ºC*
Min: *14,4ºC*

Neste momento, *22,5ºC *com vento nulo.


----------



## Soleiro (23 Set 2018 às 00:14)

Belo tempo que tem estado


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (23 Set 2018 às 12:44)

Soleiro disse:


> Belo tempo que tem estado


As famosas últimas palavras de Joana d'Arc.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2018 às 18:17)

Boa Tarde,
Calor, poeira e algumas nuvens que apareceram durante a tarde é o que resume este primeiro dia de outono mas apenas no calendário!
Máx: *38,6ºC*
Min: *19,1ºC*

Neste momento,* 37,1ºC*.


----------



## remember (24 Set 2018 às 10:54)

Bom dia, temperaturas meio "maradas" pelo Algarve Segundo o WU...


----------



## Tonton (24 Set 2018 às 11:06)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, temperaturas meio "maradas" pelo Algarve Segundo o WU...



Já ontem, pelo que vi, tiveram temperaturas bem acima dos 35ºC, especialmente em zonas menos litorais (como o Sítio das Fontes) e no barrocal.
Até Sagres, nos registos da estação oficial do IPMA, teve 34,3ºC...


----------



## remember (24 Set 2018 às 11:12)

Tonton disse:


> Já ontem, pelo que vi, tiveram temperaturas bem acima dos 35ºC, especialmente em zonas menos litorais (como o Sítio das Fontes) e no barrocal.
> Até Sagres, nos registos da estação oficial do IPMA, teve 34,3ºC...



Pois já vi pelo site do IPMA, as máximas de ontem. Não deveriam ter aviso amarelo também?
Às nove da manhã, Olhão 30.3ºC e Faro 30ºC(IPMA)  Só mesmo Portalegre estava acima a essa hora...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2018 às 14:03)

Tempo muito quente no interior do Alentejo; provavelmente máximos históricos para o período de 21 a 30 de Setembro 

Estremoz segue agora com 35,4 ºC; a máxima de ontem foi de 36,2 ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2018 às 14:25)

Portalegre é mesmo impressionante, no Sábado registou uma mínima de *24,6ºC*, ontem não desceu dos *26,1ºC*.
A mínima de hoje poderá ter sido mais elevada que o ultimo registo, vai lá vai...


----------



## Maria Elleonor (24 Set 2018 às 17:25)

Ôh... Os menine meteorologist vocês tem falad  poc, quand é que os menine vão prefere chuv.
É que nois cá nos Algarves tamo cansad dess barrigad tod de calore!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2018 às 20:57)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente!  Tal como esperava, a mínima foi tropical pois ontem por volta das 00h ainda estava em 26ºC com vento de Nordeste. Entretanto, durante a madrugada deverá ter-se tornado nulo pois ainda deu para descer qualquer coisa, pelo menos de manhã não havia vento nenhum. Já em Portalegre, a história é outra, a estação que costuma ter inversão teve 28ºC de mínima horária e a EMA foi praticamente igual. Quando cheguei à cidade por volta das 8h o vento estava moderado de NE e era bem quente. 
Máx: *39,1ºC*
Min: *21,6ºC*

Neste momento,* 26,6ºC* com vento nulo, para já.


----------



## aoc36 (24 Set 2018 às 20:58)

Dia bem quente mas a noite tb promete. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2018 às 22:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia quentinho e sabe tão bem quando a grande maioria já partiu. 

Máxima: 33.7ºC
mínima: 21.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2018 às 23:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Portalegre é mesmo impressionante, no Sábado registou uma mínima de *24,6ºC*, ontem não desceu dos *26,1ºC*.
> A mínima de hoje poderá ter sido mais elevada que o ultimo registo, vai lá vai...



Apesar os valores elevados, num passado muito recente encontramos valores idênticos ou mesmo superiores. A 6 de Setembro de 2016, a média da temperatura máxima em Portugal Continental foi de 38,6ºC. Foi o dia mais quente do ano. 73% da rede de estações bateu recorde. A mínima em Portalegre foi 28,9ºC.
Em Outubro de 2017, a primeira quinzena foi tórrida como bem se lembram, com 72% da rede de estações também a bater recordes para o mês.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Set 2018 às 23:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Portalegre é mesmo impressionante, no Sábado registou uma mínima de *24,6ºC*, ontem não desceu dos *26,1ºC*.
> A mínima de hoje poderá ter sido mais elevada que o ultimo registo, vai lá vai...


Na minha estação ainda há a possibilidade de haver inversão se o vento virar para o quadrante Sul ou Oeste, mas fora isso, deverá ter mínimas bem altas nestes dias. No inverno o processo é o mesmo, apesar de estar bem no interior, se estiver vento do quadrante leste a temperatura nunca desce tanto. A mínima de -2,5ºC que tive um ano foi com vento de Sul, acho.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2018 às 23:51)

Para Estremoz, a temperatura máxima de hoje constitui novo *record* absoluto para o *período de 21 a 30 de setembro* (últimos 10 dias do mês):* 36,3 ºC* (o dia de hoje foi o mais quente pelo menos desde o ano de 2003, quando comecei a fazer registos).

Este calor é anormal para esta época do ano; a média da temperatura máxima para os últimos dez dias do mês de setembro é de 27,3 ºC, ou seja, a temperatura máxima está *9,0 ºC* acima do que é normal para esta altura do ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2018 às 00:05)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar os valores elevados, num passado muito recente encontramos valores idênticos ou mesmo superiores. A 6 de Setembro de 2016, a média da temperatura máxima em Portugal Continental foi de 38,6ºC. Foi o dia mais quente do ano. 73% da rede de estações bateu recorde. A mínima em Portalegre foi 28,9ºC.
> Em Outubro de 2017, a primeira quinzena foi tórrida como bem se lembram, com 72% da rede de estações também a bater recordes para o mês.



Obrigado André, às vezes tenho memória curta.lol
No fundo o meu post, era mais no sentido de ficar na mesma impressionado, com a facilidade que os valores de mínima disparam em Portalegre com a presença de lestada.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2018 às 19:21)

Estremoz: hoje com temperatura máxima de 35,7 ºC, mais 8,0 ºC do que é normal para esta altura do ano.

Calor sofucante e fora do normal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2018 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, o dia já foi mais amenizado, com a subida da humidade.

Máxima: 30.3ºC
mínima: 22.1ºC

Atenção aos próximos dias no Algarve, a previsão de sueste levou a que a Autoridade Marítima Nacional emitisse um comunicado https://www.amn.pt/Media/Paginas/DetalheNoticia.aspx?nid=2452


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2018 às 21:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> No fundo o meu post, era mais no sentido de ficar na mesma impressionado, com a facilidade que os valores de mínima disparam em Portalegre com a presença de lestada.


Sim, é mesmo incrível o poder da lestada naquela zona! Eu que já estou habituado também nunca deixo de ficar impressionado com as diferenças de 10ºC ou mais que Arronches tem em relação a Portalegre, por vezes. E só não tenho uma diferença maior porque tal como já disse, o facto de a vila ficar numa encosta dificulta algumas vezes a inversão nestas situações de calor mais intensos e com vento predominante de leste. 

E por falar em Portalegre, a EMA passou a noite toda com a temperatura nos 26º/27ºC mas o vento ás 8h rodou para NW e desceu de 26,6ºC para 22,7ºC, realmente quando cheguei à cidade por volta das 8h, estava muito diferente de ontem.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2018 às 21:18)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia bem quente mas desta vez, a mínima já não foi tropical, soube muito bem algum fresco de manhã cedo.  Ao final da tarde já apareceram algumas nuvens mas nada de significativo. Poente bem vermelho e a lua também nasceu algo avermelhada, tudo devido ao calor e ás poeiras.




________
Máx: *37,3ºC*
Min: *18,6ºC*

Neste momento, *26,2ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2018 às 16:04)

Vista para o quadrante leste a partir do Redondo:

Webcam Redondo

Célula procedente de Espanha, a entrar agora em Portugal. Segue para noroeste, em direcção  ao Alandroal, Vila Viçosa, Borba, Estremoz, ...


----------



## Tonton (26 Set 2018 às 16:07)

Já anda a festa à solta aí pelo interior do Alentejo...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2018 às 16:19)

Boa Tarde,
Belas vistas a sul e a SE 













*34,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2018 às 16:52)

Agora mesmo:









Está bem forte, a sul de Badajoz.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2018 às 17:13)

Para sueste de Estremoz (17h00):


----------



## vamm (26 Set 2018 às 18:07)

Bela célula a NE


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Set 2018 às 19:27)

Trovoada


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Set 2018 às 19:37)

Belo relâmpago agora.


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2018 às 19:49)

Célula praticamente estacionária junto à Serra. Deve estar a produzir bons acumulados do lado Espanhol.


----------



## Manuel Amador (26 Set 2018 às 19:52)

E agora para algo completamente diferente.... uma vista de Oeste, sem celula a vidts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2018 às 19:58)

Boas,
Grande célula que se formou agora ao final da tarde, mas foi toda para Espanha. Ainda assim, muito fotogénica!  Pode-se dizer que foi mais um bom dia de instabilidade, a única coisa que faltou foi a precipitação.
Cá ficam as fotos:




















Um pequeno vídeo de um raio que consegui apanhar, mal se vê pois foi muito rápido e ainda havia alguma claridade. Mas, basta olhar para o canto superior direito, e ele aparece lá. 
E assim foi o poente:









Neste momento, vento moderado de leste com *26,6ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 20:29)




----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2018 às 20:47)

Muitos relâmpagos agora para leste... 10 a 15 por minuto...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2018 às 20:48)

Muitos Relâmpagos para os lados de Badajoz...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Set 2018 às 21:05)

Bem visíveis daqui também.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2018 às 21:15)

Neste momento são duas as zonas com intensa actividade eléctrica: Elvas - Badajoz e Reguengos - Mourão.

EDIT (21h18): O vento levantou-se agora; fortes rajadas de vento.

EDIT (21h28): Continua muito vento...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2018 às 21:21)

Que loucura de vento aqui  Tudo foi ao chão em menos de nada e há muito pó no ar. A célula é simplesmente brutal.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2018 às 21:43)

Boa atividade elétrica a Este (parece-me que se formou uma pequena célula entre Barrancos e Santo Aleixo da Restauração) e a Noroeste. Por aqui por Moura, tudo muito calmo em termos de vento e nada de precipitação. De quando em quando lá se escuta o som grave e prolongado de um trovão, certamente com origem num ou noutro raio mais poderoso.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (26 Set 2018 às 21:54)

Infelizmente a internet que permite acompanhar a minha estação em Cuba esgotou já este mês, pelo que não consigo comprovar o que me foi relatado ao telefone e coincide com o radar: forte trovoada com início com algum granizo e depois chuva intensa e actividade electrica muito visível. Na sexta à noite é que consigo indicar valores etc etc... por agora é “vibrar” via radar


----------



## vamm (26 Set 2018 às 22:01)

Muitos relâmpagos a Norte e conseguem-se ouvir os roncos.

Só uma curiosidade: normalmente aviões que passam aqui e que vão aterrar em Faro, começam a descer antes de Ourique e até se ouve o desacelerar. Agora mesmo passou um tão baixo que se viam beeem as luzes, até fiquei admirada, pois eles costumam passar mais altos que aquilo.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2018 às 22:03)

Linhas de instabilidade sobre o Alentejo. Note-se que a instabilidade está associada a nebulosidade de grande desenvolvimento vertical e a intensa actividade eléctrica, quase permanente. O vento é outro factor a destacar, moderado a forte, com rajadas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2018 às 22:05)

A noite promete ser longa, e animada  





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (26 Set 2018 às 22:06)

Gerofil disse:


> Linhas de instabilidade sobre o Alentejo. Note-se que a instabilidade está associada a nebulosidade de grande desenvolvimento vertical e a intensa actividade eléctrica, quase permanente. O vento é outro factor a destacar, moderado a forte, com rajadas.



Grande frequência de descargas:


----------



## Tonton (26 Set 2018 às 22:08)

vamm disse:


> Muitos relâmpagos a Norte e conseguem-se ouvir os roncos.
> 
> Só uma curiosidade: normalmente aviões que passam aqui e que vão aterrar em Faro, começam a descer antes de Ourique e até se ouve o desacelerar. Agora mesmo passou um tão baixo que se viam beeem as luzes, até fiquei admirada, pois eles costumam passar mais altos que aquilo.



Deve haver bastante instabilidade / cisalhamento de vento nos níveis mais acima...


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 22:11)

ipma a meter avisos para Beja e Évora em cima do joelho


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2018 às 22:11)

WOW!!! E de repente trovoada mesmo aqui por cima! Chuva moderada e a iluminação da rua deixou de funcionar...


----------



## Tonton (26 Set 2018 às 22:16)

david 6 disse:


> ipma a meter avisos para Beja e Évora em cima do joelho



Não é de estranhar porque estes fenómenos, muitas vezes, só se conseguem prever no momento, com a evolução das imagens dos radares...


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2018 às 22:21)

Altura das nuvens ultrapassa os 12km,


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2018 às 22:22)

Tonton disse:


> Não é de estranhar porque estes fenómenos, muitas vezes, só se conseguem prever no momento, com a evolução das imagens dos radares...



Humm.. por acaso é de estranhar sim...tinham mais que obrigação de ter metido Aviso logo de manhã... era mais que previsível  

Eu às 09h00 coloquei este Aviso na Meteofontes. Não falhou muito..


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2018 às 22:22)

Registei uma rajada de 67 km/h há pouco na minha estação em Portalegre. Os outflows convectivos, tal como no evento passado, são fortíssimos devido à intensidade das células, toda a energia está a ser descarregada.

Antes dessa rajada aconteceu algo muito estranho no entanto, o ponto de orvalho/humidade sofreram uma grande descida, para depois subir de novo. Mais um dry microburst?


----------



## meteo_xpepe (26 Set 2018 às 22:27)

Gostava de contribuir com dados em directo pois hoje penso que estou a apanhar em cheio :/ fica prometida a análise de hoje para sexta à noite


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Set 2018 às 22:32)

chuva e trovoada na Amareleja
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-amareleja/


----------



## vamm (26 Set 2018 às 22:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Registei uma rajada de 67 km/h há pouco na minha estação em Portalegre. Os outflows convectivos, tal como no evento passado, são fortíssimos devido à intensidade das células, toda a energia está a ser descarregada.
> 
> Antes dessa rajada aconteceu algo muito estranho no entanto, o ponto de orvalho/humidade sofreram uma grande descida, para depois subir de novo. Mais um dry microburst?


Não me admirava nada. Está imenso calor a esta hora e o vento é abafado
Como estou com receio de vir outra coisa dessas já protegi tudo o que é mais vulnerável, só para não me acontecer o mesmo da outra vez.


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Set 2018 às 22:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Registei uma rajada de 67 km/h há pouco na minha estação em Portalegre. Os outflows convectivos, tal como no evento passado, são fortíssimos devido à intensidade das células, toda a energia está a ser descarregada.
> 
> Antes dessa rajada aconteceu algo muito estranho no entanto, o ponto de orvalho/humidade sofreram uma grande descida, para depois subir de novo. Mais um dry microburst?


Boas o que é o dry microburst?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2018 às 22:36)

Bem, que noite fantástica! Brutal trovoada, como há muito não via. Fiz um pequeno vídeo há 5 minutos, de onde extraí um frame (captura de ecrã) que partilho aqui. Peço desculpa pela qualidade mas é o possível.


----------



## vamm (26 Set 2018 às 22:37)

Célia Salta disse:


> Boas o que é o dry microburst?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microburst

Exactamente como está neste video:


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2018 às 22:38)

vamm disse:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microburst


Exato. 

Claro que não passa de especulação, tive mais a certeza no evento anterior que houve um dry microburst porque tive rajadas na ordem dos 80 km/h com comportamento estranho da temperatura e humidade, e vento constante que causou muita areia ser levantada no ar e alguns pequenos danos.


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2018 às 22:39)

Caraças @Prof BioGeo , que grande registo.


----------



## vamm (26 Set 2018 às 22:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> Exato.
> 
> Claro que não passa de especulação, tive mais a certeza no evento anterior que houve um dry microburst porque tive rajadas na ordem dos 80 km/h com comportamento estranho da temperatura e humidade, e vento constante que causou muita areia ser levantada no ar e alguns pequenos danos.


Devo dizer que foi das coisas mais estranhas e assustadoras que já vi. Uma coisa é trovoada, outra é trovoada juntamente com isso.

PS: os aviões continuam a passar bastante baixos!


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Set 2018 às 22:45)

chuva e trovoada na Amareleja
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-amareleja/


Prof BioGeo disse:


> Bem, que noite fantástica! Brutal trovoada, como há muito não via. Fiz um pequeno vídeo há 5 minutos, de onde extraí um frame (captura de ecrã) que partilho aqui. Peço desculpa pela qualidade mas é o possível.


isso no alcatrão é tudo chuva? :O


----------



## Soleiro (26 Set 2018 às 22:46)

odeio trovoada...como é que voces ficam excitados com isto? dass


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (26 Set 2018 às 22:46)

Vento, muito vento, com rajadas fortes /  muito fortes (+ 70 km/h).
As imagens de radar são elucidativas, contudo, a linha ainda está a entrar em fase de maturação. Muita convecção a surgir do nada em intervalos inferiores ao ciclo de refresh do radar (5min.)

EDIT:
RADAR 21:35. Célula violenta 8 Km a Este de Pavia.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2018 às 22:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Exato.
> 
> Claro que não passa de especulação, tive mais a certeza no evento anterior que houve um dry microburst porque tive rajadas na ordem dos 80 km/h com comportamento estranho da temperatura e humidade, e vento constante que causou muita areia ser levantada no ar e alguns pequenos danos.


Não foi muito diferente, pelo menos aqui mais a sul, perto da célula. Muita areia a bater nos vidros das janelas e imenso pó no ar que era bastante notável junto ás luzes da rua. Este fenómeno parece cada mais frequente...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2018 às 22:49)

RedeMeteo disse:


> chuva e trovoada na Amareleja
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-amareleja/
> 
> isso no alcatrão é tudo chuva? :O



Sim, chuva moderada a forte durante a parte mais ativa da trovoada. Neste momento a chuva é fraca mas a cadência de raios é impressionante. Ribombar constante!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2018 às 22:50)

Segundo o site Prociv, existe 1 inundação, devido a precipitação intensa em Vila Ruiva, em Cuba.


----------



## Tonton (26 Set 2018 às 22:50)

RedeMeteo disse:


> chuva e trovoada na Amareleja
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-amareleja/



É chuva forte ou granizo o que causa os traços luminosos que se vêem?


----------



## vamm (26 Set 2018 às 22:51)

Soleiro disse:


> odeio trovoada...como é que voces ficam excitados com isto? dass


Também odeio, mas não posso negar que são o fenómeno mais interessante e bonito e, sinceramente, prefiro saber onde elas andam e aprender mais sobre elas, principalmente a identificá-las, do que continuar na ignorância e a ser surpreendida apanhando sustos que não recomendo a ninguém.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2018 às 22:53)

Faço ideia a quantidade de água que já deve ter caído naquela zona do Alentejo Central e norte do Baixo Alentejo. A célula de Badajoz deu para acumular 31,4mm na cidade em 2 horas. A menos de 6km em Elvas, o acumulado foi de 0,5mm. As células estão praticamente estacionárias e morrem praticamente no mesmo sitio onde nascem. Aqui a minha zona, não se dá bem com isso. 

Pelo menos refrescou e isso compensa, *22,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Set 2018 às 23:00)

chuva forte


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Set 2018 às 23:01)

tenho o pluviómetro de Moura entupido


----------



## João Pedro (26 Set 2018 às 23:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Grande célula que se formou agora ao final da tarde, mas foi toda para Espanha. Ainda assim, muito fotogénica!  Pode-se dizer que foi mais um bom dia de instabilidade, a única coisa que faltou foi a precipitação.
> Cá ficam as fotos:
> 
> ...


Belíssimas!  Também quero...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (26 Set 2018 às 23:20)

Vila Ruiva fica a 1km em linha recta do local da minha estação - sei apenas que a zona está sem luz - mas importante para aqui é que a estação esteja a registar  e naturalmente que a inundação referida não tenha causado estragos...


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (26 Set 2018 às 23:24)

A minha courela virou maternidade de células. Encantador.
EDIT: Chuva forte. Vento Forte. Trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2018 às 23:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas!  Também quero...



Muito Obrigado! Qualquer dia também te calha a sorte. 

*21,9°C *atuais.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2018 às 00:32)

Raios...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2018 às 00:44)

Instabilidade no sul progride para sudoeste, centrando-se agora particularmente no Baixo Alentejo (Ferreira do Alentejo / Aljustrel).


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 12:37)




----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2018 às 17:25)

Impressionante o desenvolvimento convectivo visto a partir de Estremoz: grandes torres formadas a sul (Baixo Alentejo/Algarve) e a norte (região centro).


----------



## vamm (27 Set 2018 às 17:27)

A caminho de Ourique, cá não chove mas é este o panorama





A NO/N de Ourique


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2018 às 17:49)

vamm disse:


> A caminho de Ourique, cá não chove mas é este o panorama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A célula da última foto, será que é a de Setúbal?


----------



## vamm (27 Set 2018 às 18:21)

RStorm disse:


> A célula da última foto, será que é a de Setúbal?


Pelo que vi do radar, sim.

Aqui passou um aguaceiro agora mesmo, com pingas gradas. O ar está super abafado! E há imensas torres à volta


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2018 às 18:28)

@vamm 

Incrível, parece que estamos tão próximos um do outro 
É nestas alturas que nós vemos o quanto pequeno é o nosso país.


----------



## vamm (27 Set 2018 às 19:58)

Chove moderado a forte agora 
Ponto laranja/vermelho no radar, entre Ourique e Castro Verde a chegar aqui.


----------



## vamm (27 Set 2018 às 20:48)

E depois de uma boa rega, volta o ar abafado


----------



## windchill (27 Set 2018 às 21:04)

Amigos, criei um tópico com as minhas fotos deste fabuloso espectaculo eléctrico no Alentejo de ontem de noite e hoje de madrugada, perto de Montemor-o-Novo! 

[URL="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2018-09-26-27-trovoada-no-alentejo-vista-dos-foros-de-vale-figueira.9843/"]2018.09.26 & 27 - Trovoada no Alentejo (Vista dos Foros de Vale Figueira)[/URL]


----------



## meteo_xpepe (27 Set 2018 às 21:07)

Já tenho informação de que o evento de ontem rendeu 17.8mm (!!) na minha estação (a 1km de Vila Ruiva, Cuba)
Amanhã, conforme escrevi, colocarei mais dados 
Parece que passa sempre tudo ao lado, até ao dia em que nos calha em cheio  felizmente não registei estragos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2018 às 21:12)

vamm disse:


> E depois de uma boa rega, volta o ar abafado



Ainda, podes levar com mais uma molha, a célula que está em Castro Verde pode ir fazer-te uma visita.


----------



## vamm (27 Set 2018 às 21:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda, podes levar com mais uma molha, a célula que está em Castro Verde pode ir fazer-te uma visita.


E veio. Choveu moderado um pouco, agora já é bem fraquinho


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2018 às 23:36)

Boa Noite,
Hoje por cá, o dia já foi mais calmo. Apenas apareceram algumas nuvens e eram bem visíveis as bigornas das células que andaram pelo Baixo Alentejo e Ribatejo. Nada mais a assinalar, o calor continua e pelos vistos ainda não é para semana que me vejo livre dos 30ºC, mas pelo menos as mínimas lá vão descer, o que sempre dá para refrescar a casa. 29,6ºC no 1º andar, atualmente.
Máx: *32,5ºC*
Min:* 19,8ºC*

Neste momento, *21,6ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2018 às 10:49)

Na noite de Quarta-feira choveu bem em Beja...





Weatheronline


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2018 às 10:58)

windchill disse:


> Amigos, criei um tópico com as minhas fotos deste fabuloso espectaculo eléctrico no Alentejo de ontem de noite e hoje de madrugada, perto de Montemor-o-Novo!
> 
> 2018.09.26 & 27 - Trovoada no Alentejo (Vista dos Foros de Vale Figueira)



Tópico excelente! 

Recomendo a visita a todos os amantes de trovoada!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2018 às 14:31)

Boas,
Inversão térmica hoje, a mínima foi de *16,7ºC*

Neste momento vão surgindo nuvens com* 32,4ºC* e algum vento de leste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2018 às 22:50)

@Gerofil A estação do IPMA, em Beja, só registou 3.3 mm na 4ª feira.  Diferença abismal da cidade para a Base Aérea. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 19.8ºC

Nos próximos 10 dias, a previsão é que continue o sueste. A temperatura da água do mar, vai continuar a rondar os 24ºC a 26ºC.

Só, falta um furacão. Porque é que a Grécia tem um e aqui não tenho nenhum.   Ainda, o São Pedro manda um e fico cheio de cagufa.


----------



## Thomar (30 Set 2018 às 08:11)

Bom dia!   






Alguém confirma as imagens de radar?


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2018 às 12:53)

A foto não é minha, encontrei este instastorie no instagram de uma amiga aqui de Ourique. Isto foi ontem:


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2018 às 14:27)

Muitas torres a surgir de S/SO e o sol é abrasador!


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2018 às 14:38)

Céu muito negro a sul e já se ouvem trovões


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2018 às 14:51)

Ouvem-se mesmo muitos trovões e tem um tamanho enorme!


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2018 às 15:11)

A célula de Monchique também ganhou tamanho e parece vir juntar-se a esta. O sol já foi e os roncos continuam...


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2018 às 15:59)

Muitos trovoes e está fortissima! Ainda não chove aqui

Há uma torre visivel a Este


----------



## Tonton (30 Set 2018 às 16:24)

Está a crescer rapidamente:


----------



## Tonton (30 Set 2018 às 16:29)

Bastantes descargas:


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2018 às 16:30)

A NE apareceu uma e agora já vai pingando por aqui


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2018 às 17:00)

E os trovões acabaram, mas o céu ainda continua muito carregado


----------



## GoN_dC (30 Set 2018 às 17:07)

Vista para Norte. Ouve-se trovoada ao longe.


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2018 às 17:28)

O sol brilha quentinho lá fora e não se passa mais nada 
Algumas torres à volta, mas nada de trovoada


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2018 às 20:34)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na Fuzeta, esta tarde ainda havia algumas poças de água junto da estação dos comboios. Estranhei. 

A tarde, foi de céu parcialmente nublado e não caiu nada e está uma humidade horrível.

Máxima: 27.1ºC
mínima: 20.1ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Set 2018 às 21:11)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmo sim Sr. 
Era 6h e pouco e acordei com o barulho da chuva. 
A minha estação acumulou 3mm logo ao início do dia. Entretanto não voltou a chover pela Manta Rota

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAREA9


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2018 às 22:58)

Termina o mês de Setembro: Estremoz teve três semanas seguidas em que a temperatura máxima foi sempre superior a 30,0 ºC.

Duas fotografias desta tarde...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2018 às 14:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Para Estremoz, a temperatura máxima de hoje constitui novo *record* absoluto para o *período de 21 a 30 de setembro* (últimos 10 dias do mês):* 36,3 ºC* (o dia de hoje foi o mais quente pelo menos desde o ano de 2003, quando comecei a fazer registos).
> 
> Este calor é anormal para esta época do ano; a média da temperatura máxima para os últimos dez dias do mês de setembro é de 27,3 ºC, ou seja, a temperatura máxima está *9,0 ºC* acima do que é normal para esta altura do ano.



Tal como referi na altura, quando alguns ainda colocavam dúvidas, agora o IPMA confirma; nada como fazer registos diariamente e consultá-los.. Não foi sem razão que eu disse que a temperatura máxima estava 9,0 ºC acima do que era normal para os últimos dez dias do mês de Setembro. Não foi por acaso que a temperatura máxima foi sempre superior a 30,0 ºC nas últimas três semana (21 dias) ...Quem por cá vive sente na pele estas modificações climáticas.

*O Setembro mais quente de sempre? Foi este ano*


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2018 às 23:15)

Foto tirada por Artur G, ontem no IC1 na zona de Baião, ou seja, entre São Marcos da Serra e Santana da Serra. O trânsito completamente parado devido à queda de granizo.


----------



## Manuel Amador (29 Nov 2018 às 15:39)

Boa tarde

No limite do Concelho de Portalegre, no Gavião.

Combinação de chuva e pouca visibilidade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2018 às 16:48)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> No limite do Concelho de Portalegre, no Gavião.
> 
> ...


Enganou-se no tópico  Este é o de Setembro.


----------

